# How to start getting commercial business ?



## TrinityPaint (Nov 14, 2020)

Hello 
We are based out of Massachusetts with a fairly new business concentrated on mostly residential. We would really like to take on a commercial side of business and really don’t know how to start and get there . Any suggestions and how to transition ? Where to begin? What site to bid on ? 
thank you


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Don't talk to local businesses. Talk to your local general contractors. After a few years of new construction, your company name will be passed around. Work will find you, as long as your reputation is good. I've never advertised, people just pass my name along.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

TrinityPaint said:


> Hello
> We are based out of Massachusetts with a fairly new business concentrated on mostly residential. We would really like to take on a commercial side of business and really don’t know how to start and get there . Any suggestions and how to transition ? Where to begin? What site to bid on ?
> thank you


If your talking about repaints, then you'll have to
Update all your online info to market toward these companies. You'll also need the man power, updated insurances and a good contract. Tell your local Paint Shop to keep you in mind for inquiries..


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Although another dead thread revived
…Commbuys for bid postings in Massachusetts (for anyone who might be interested)..


----------



## Tonym123 (Aug 24, 2014)

Start with a simple plan ..... Ask yourself what kind of commercial do you want to do, in my area the commercial work is mostly through property managers /strata or through new construction GC's , make a list of them all and plan to visit and leave a card / advertising material, I guess that could be a good start , you will eventually get some leads and can start slowly building reputation from there , it doesn't happen overnight , but by piece by piece grows slowly imagine , best of luck


----------

